# Omega Constellation Re-Build.



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

*Omega Constellation Quartz 1445 Day/Date Gold and Stainless Steel.*

*This Gents Omega Constellation has had an interesting life so far, bought in America by it's previous owner in New Orleans, *

*it suffered being submerged in the floods following Hurricane Katrina.*

*When I accquired the watch the crystal was smashed and the movement had been filled with water and mud, being damaged beyond repair. *

*After a while I managed raise the funds to get a brand new Omega 1445 exchange quartz movement and a new crytal and gasket, the dial and hands cleaned up o.k. so I rebuilt the watch. I ultrasonicly cleaned the case and bracelet to remove all traces of mud and filth from the links *

*( thanks to Lidl for the cleaner a bargin at Â£16) and i then dicovered that despite all it had gone through their were no major dinks or scratches on the watch or bracelet.*

*The box was also tossed about in flood water and had dried out eventually and after some cleaning and washing the cushion and interior it remains usable be it a bit battered and scared, but most of these grey Omega boxes do look pretty poor with age. The instruction leaflet was sealed in a zip polly bag and so did not suffer like the watch did, just a bit bent and creased. *

*Here are some photo's so you can see how it turned out, this model by Omega does not seem to be so popular here in the U.K. so when I make up my mind to sell it, it will no doubt have to go on ebay.*


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Great story, and good job on rebuilding it.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

great re-build , have you any before pics ,


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> great re-build , have you any before pics ,


Sorry no before pics, I never even thought about that. :wallbash:


----------

